# What type of betta is this?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've just brought home this pretty little betta girl from the pet-store that I've named Piff, and I'm wondering what type of betta she is? I'm curious if she's still a juvenile, or maybe a wild-type?

What's funny is, when I saw her in the tank before I bought her, and while she was in the bag on her way home, she was a dark reddish-purple-blue color. Her body, I mean. But now that I have her home, she... changed? I could have sworn she was a different color. The pet-store was even having a "20% discount on all blue or white items items", and I got the discount?

Anyway, here she is in her temporary home, sorry about poor quality:











EDIT: I've looked at a few wild-type betta's, and I'm pretty certain she is one. Or at least a hybrid of one. 

Here's a pic of a wild Imbellis:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

She is probably juststressed. When stressed fish a lot of times will lose a lot of color. This happens during tank cleaning, and especially a new home. Give it 2 days and she should be fully colored by that time.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am not sure what type yours is. It looks very similar to the betta you edited in. The second picture is a male fish though.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Stress could probably be it, that sounds reasonable. She's already getting slightly darker than she was before. It's been 3 hours since I've had her. I've never seen a betta do that, though. 

That wild type is a male, yes, but I'm referring to the finnage... it looks pretty similar, huh? xD


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like a female splendens to me..but i certainly am no expert on species identification..


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thts a normal female veiltail betta, i have one just like her..im sorry but its not a wild type


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it really? It's no big deal to me if she's a wild type or not, I was just curious as to what she is. xD But if you say you have one just like her, then you must be right. Thanks! :]


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ur welcom  mine is really hyperactive and jumps a lot so urs might be similar  they have awesome personality enjoy ur betta !! :]


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

haha i have 5 females and they were actually schooling this morning!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ that daniel and this is christina...

i have had many bettas over the years as well as now and i find that a lot of the time, the color of the bettas in the store are slightly different when you bring them home. i think it has something to do with the water they put them in. like some stores put them in water that is blue? i guess that can change what their color appears to be versus what it really is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

You mean blue water in the tank or the bag? Bag buddies turn the water blue.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

It may have also been the lighting. In the store tank, she was a dark purple-red with a hint of blue along her sides. The lighting on the store was a little dim. I didn't get a good look at her in the bag while I was still in the store, but outside in the car, the red color seemed to vanish, and she was a puple-blue shade, instead. 

It was only up until I took her picture that I saw she wasn't anything like I thought she was in the bag, or in the store tank. Which isn't a big deal, since she's still very pretty! Her fins are beautiful, despite the poor quality of the photo.

EDIT:

That horizontal stripe on her sides hasn't left, yet. It's still there. But she's been eating and she's very active in her little temp-tank, so I don't think those are stress lines (not that anyone said they were, I'm just stating). Do you think she'll outgrow them, or are they a permanent marking?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

i cant remember which way it goes but either vertical or horizontal lines mean that she is too young to breed or wants to


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've read around that vertical lines (up and down) means she's ready to breed, but horizontal (left to right) is for stress. Or something like that. Maybe it also indicates that she's too young?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

That's probably it, then. I didn't plan on breeding her for a while anyway, until she's more comfortable with her new tank, once I get it. I'll probably wait until spring or early summer before I consider breeding her.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

No, she's fairly thin. She's eating fine, I just mean that she's pretty small, so she has to be relatively young. Her little temp-tank is right next to my red veil-tail male, Jacoozy (intentionally spelled wrong). He'll flare at her every now and then when he sees fit, but she doesn't respond to him really... she used to bow her head, like I guess the females do when they submit. She must've just been intimidated though, because now that she knows he can't get her, she doesn't do it anymore and just ignores him.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, it surprised me. At first I thought maybe she had a spinal problem, but after a little while she wasn't doing it anymore. So it couldn't have been that. I'm not too sure why she's bowing to Jacoozy at her age, do they do that if they feel threatened/intimidated?


----------

